

3D matrix map - sevko
http://tangrams.github.io/tangram-sandbox/tangram.html?styles/matrix.yaml#15/40.7074/-74.0053

======
Raphmedia
This is nice. I wish we could put the camera at an angle!

~~~
logoe
this version seems to have arbitrary camera angle
[https://github.com/tangrams/tangram-es](https://github.com/tangrams/tangram-
es)

~~~
tallytalwar
That's the native cross platform rendering platform. Still in development.

------
dianashk
ooooh so mesmerizing...

